# Manny From Aalsmeer



## piranja (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share some new pictures of my Manueli. It has been a while since, and some kilos of meat. Manny is still perfectly healthy, already 11-12 years old now and still doing his thing. I hope all of your fishes are doing fine as well!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking Manny, awesome you have had it for so long.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

It looks great man...whats the size of u r fish??


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

amazing looking, would rather own this fish over any monster rhom


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

amazing. don't see a lot of mannys out there. over a decade and looking great! its obvious hes loved. thank you for sharing these pictures!


----------

